# amazing BN'S



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ohohoh my BN's are doing a dance at a cave ...she even went to go in the cave and he wasnt fast enough to trap her grrrr they still doing the dance now .... maybe thats why they didnt eat last night and shes really checking the caves out ....

have they mated b4 eric?
would be nice if they did it in the tank b4 sat so that *love is in the air* for the zebra's rolmao


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Welll.............these things are impossible ......
After i changed the gravel in their tank and fixed it up i was thinking they would get on with it .........
both females are fat in the belly .... jim you would not recognize the brown laced you braught here ....... omg the tiny one is now huge and looking gravid ...
So both females are going to caves with faces out ......but only 1 male is interested and erics male could care a less about the females ROLMAO 
although JIMS male is cave hopping trying to get them both ROLMAO 

what will happen if they dont lay the eggs?
the one shoulda laid long ago yet they are still dancing ....
Any suggestions ???


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If they don't lay eggs, they will just reabsorb them after a while.

My male hates the female. He was henpecked and harassed almost to death by her. She's a big bully.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ahhhhhha
Well when i shut the lights out .....2 bn's are caving and not your male lol 
Looks like jims will have to do the deed rolmao ...
funny too your female has been gravid b4 and the male wouldnt do a thing lol
Nice to know why .......


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

if they breed will you be willing too sell(ship) the fry when there older ?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

hopefully we will have our car fixed and we love driving  
We were going to fix it now but it is so snowed in right now no way to get it out !


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

lol ok im in guelph tho so i dont think you would wanna do that


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

thats awesome ........ i have a lot of relatives there ..........
need to visit sometime in the summer .........
Cool thats perfect!!!!!!!!!!
you got lucky lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

lets just hope they get it right soon tho .....
today no one is caving .....geee would they hurry and get it right !!!! lol


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

i have silver lace pearlscale angel fish fry right now if you would like a trade or cash .... my fry are 8 days old now... o what colour are the bns i thought i read albino but i didnt see it agin


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wont make it down till summer tho .
Have brn laced ....doing the dance 
And reg BN's .....


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Huh? What happened? I though you where getting some zebras, how come it turned in to BN!!!?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

She does have the zebbies but she also has some of my brown laces (I think they were my spawnlings anyways). Blossom didn't you inherit Ivan the Terrible? lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

lol yes and he is just now bugging erics male bn who just started housing a cave .... he is trying to steal the cave little bugger has been at it for more then 24 hours lmao and wont even eat ..
at first i really thaught he wanted to mate with the male LMAO


The BN's are in a different tank lol
I had a choice keep the L134's or 
keep the 2 brn laced and 2BN's ....and thaught someone who paid 100 compared to someone paying 20 bux .... of course the cheaper ones are more disposable .....so i kept them .

NOW I WILL BE AFTER YOUR ZEBBIES !!!!!!!!!!!! I have lots room!!!!!!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ok i did a water change in the BNs tank and thaught i would set up a nano powerhead .......its perfect !!!!!
the neons and corys are scooling together at the powerhead its cute ......i need more of them corys and neons !!!!
the caves seem to have good flow now lets see some hanky panky ....
next is the 40gl i shall put 2 powerheads in there and think about a 3rd .
Going to have to find my coconut shell for a food hut so they dont get blown around!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I shall post pics later


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Picture is good. I get a bit confuse reading your notes because I am poor at visualizing at what you describe.
Heh heh, so how do you like the zebies? I can't stop peeking at them every couple of hours on the first week.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Are you kidding ..I do that with all our tanks and omg its a chore .
(so does my daughter)
we have 10 nano tanks then the 2 bigger tanks and honestly contimplating another 40 gl breeder... omg for other plecs i love .

I love these lil guys .
and they are totally not like what people said they would be.
They are not shy and come out a lot of the time .
i can see them from my sofa if i squint lol

I was thinking they look a little pink ish is this normal (i know the answer i just want your opinion as a keeper yourself)  
Most every question i ask ,I do know the answer but you know the right text answer isnt always the way to go .

other then that it is a little weird getting used to having small plecs when i have been seeing nothing but the bigger plecs in my tank so its an adjustment !


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

If that's how frequent you see them, or they see you is a more accurate term, then it's no wonder that they are coming out.
I don't see them as often as I like anymore. My kids are still very young and I spent most of my time with them. So the only time I have with my precious is when I feed them once a day. Which is too short of an interaction in my opinion.

Anyway, as a result, they don't come out much when I am there. Or should I say the adults don't come out much. About the only time they are out is when I forgot to turn the heater back on after a water change. The tank would be hitting 20 - 22C and they just hang on the glass giving me the "Hey bud, turn the bloody heater on!" look. Or one of them is sick or something it wrong with the tank. Then then come out to get my attention.

Now don't panic. That's just my case as I leave them alone most of the time with very little intereaction.

Many of the people who own a zebra pleco and interact with their plecos do see them in the daytime. You're not the first, in fact, you're probably the 5th person who said that to me.

I've video taped them for 24 hours several times before. They only venture a few inches from their safe place in the day time, but at night, mines play around and are all over the tank.

As for the colouration. It's much like many other plecos. Pink/pale or a disappearing black lines, means stress. Dark contrast colour - some people call it blue, but I think it's more like a very well defined black and white colour means heathly. There is still pink in the belly. But it's the stipes that tells you it's health. Thats my way of telling. I once read the same stuff that you read, but have long since walked my own path. There are too many things I disagree with the rest of the zebra pleco consortium.

Anyway, you seem to be doing fine so far. Kind of impatient, that's kind of dangerous, me and serveral others who's been breeding plecos for years learned from hard lessons that you can't rush them.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

No worries here these 4 dont have to mate lol
I am in the process of getting 2 or more adults .
No hurry for babies and im not prepared .
and honestly they really are too small and just had a big more so i would prefer no hanky panky and just let them settle in and get to know us and our routines .
Some people think thats crazy but i do believe they get to know us and what we do and they expect it sometimes .

I hear you on the stuff we read ,its good to have a round about idea tho but hardly ever goes the way it is written .
Think I have the same theorys as you and i just need to get to know them .
I do think they are out because they are young and as they get older they will probably hide so I shall enjoy it now !

Their black and white lines are fine with no change even under stress .
Thanks a lot for your observations ,you have given great advice and i remember everything and i agree!

with my sultans and L134's all the reading i did didnt really pan out and i figured it out myself ...too bad i didnt have 2 big tanks im sure they would be breeding for me now  I miss them !


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ok I really think things are going to happen with my BN's (both were erics)
So today i sat in the little blue chair and watched .

The male is in the cave and is constantly moving his fins and every few min his tail comes out and he kicks up the sand .

The female for the first time is kicking up sand outside on the side of his cave .
they are both constantly doing this .
I really hate to disturb them but (ill take a picture tomorrow) god knows what might happen if there were an avalanche as they have a small sand mountain in fron of the cave .
So i think i should flatten again lol 

What an awesome thing to watch !
I do watch them as much as if not more then the zebras  they were my first plecos !!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OK it is next to impossible to get the 2 older BN's out ,even when I try to bribe them with food !

But here are the other 2 .
I believe the one on the left is Ivan??? and the one on the right tiny she was sooo small when we got her i cant believe she grew that much in a month!


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Lol, the way those plecos blend in with the substrate you may already have fry and not even know it.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice fish good luck hope you get fry soon


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you 

Im not in a hurry for fry as I havent made any fry savers yet still trying to organize tanks .
I hope to pick up a tank this week (for julie's room)
to clear out some of the smaller tanks and to get julie to sleep in her own room lol
Im hoping after we get it set and cycled I can get on with fry savers !
going to be a chore to rig a canister to a hex lol

so if they spawn now they are on their own!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well ... we watch the tank all the time and tonight tiny which was so small 2 months ago is now fat with eggs? maybe but looking pretty fat must be something going on in there . 
Just to be on the safe side when I do W/c tomorrow I shall steal kats Idea and put a sponge on the intake (thanks kat)
great Idea......
hard to believe huh jim!


----------

